

Sign Up Forms Must Die - florian95
http://alistapart.com/article/signupforms

======
ColinWright
There was some significant discussion when this was posted five years ago:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=145622>

If you think the HN community was smart back then, it's probably worth a look.

